# Haunted Radio (07/08/15)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate Shark Week with news on Howl-O-Scream, Goosebumps, Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension, The Devil's Carnival: Alleluia, Dollface, and more!!

Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the them from "Jaws!!" All of this and so much more on the July 8 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

